# New Trick For An Old Vise , It's A Ringer !



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 21, 2016)

HERE IS ONE OF MY LITTLE TRICKS FROM ABOUT 10 YEARS AGO . 
IT IS A WAY TO MAKE A RING ROLLER OUT OF A KURT VISE . 

IT IS SIMPLY A SET OF ALUMINUM VISE JAWS WITH STEEL POSTS PRESSED IN . 
TWO POSTS ON THE BACK JAW AND A TALLER ONE ON THE FRONT . 

ALUMINUM ROLLERS SPIN FREELY ON THE POSTS WITH THE FRONT ONE DRIVEN 
BY A HAND WHEEL . 

AS YOU CLOSE THE VISE , THE ROLLERS GET CLOSER TOGETHER . 
A STRAIGHT PIECE IS ROLLED BACK & FORTH BETWEEN THEM GETTING BENT 
INTO A SMALLER & SMALLER RADIUS . 

IT WORKS GREAT FOR ROUND STOCK BUT THE ROLLERS CAN BE FLIPPED OVER 
FOR FLAT PIECES .  

IT DOES LEAVE A FLAT ON EACH END THAT I NORMALLY CUT OFF BEFORE THE 
LAST PASS . 

THIS IS AN EASY TOOL TO MAKE , IT WORKS WELL AND IT DOES NOT TAKE UP MUCH 
SPACE WHEN IT IT's NOT MOUNTED ON THE VISE .


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 21, 2016)

Very neat!

Details?


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 21, 2016)

That is a neat idea. Good job.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 21, 2016)

Very neat!  Details? 

WHAT KIND OF DETAILS WOULD YOU LIKE ? 

THE PINS ARE .500" DIAMETER . 
THE ROLLERS ARE 1.50" HIGH BY 2.00" DIAMETER . 

THE HAND WHEEL IS JUST ONE THAT I FOUND . 
I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT WAS ORIGINALLY USED ON . 
IT DRIVES THE MAIN ROLLER BY A SINGLE PIN .


----------



## Franko (Feb 21, 2016)

That's pretty slick, rimspoke.


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 21, 2016)

I never would of thunk. Good way to do it . You just have to think out the box.


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 21, 2016)

Very cool implementation of a ring roller.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow!  Simple and effective!  And easily adjusted wow

Bernie


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks. Added to the list...


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 22, 2016)

I've done the same thing with my drill press vise but I just use the pins to hold larger round stock when drilling. The vise jaws act as parallels. Never thought of a ring roller. Good job.


----------



## thomas s (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice I like it.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 22, 2016)

Very nice!
I keep backing out of roller auctions due to price and size.
This is a great solution!

You mention your wheels are aluminum.
Are the steel pins on yours hardened or cold rolled?


Daryl
MN


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 22, 2016)

Very clever! Like the idea a lot.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 22, 2016)

You mention your wheels are aluminum.
Are the steel pins on yours hardened or cold rolled?

MY POSTS ARE MADE FROM STAINLESS ROUNDSTOCK , NOTHING SPECIAL . 

THEY HAVE A THREADED HOLES IN THE CENTER FOR A WASHER & SCREW 
TO KEEP THE ROLLERS IN PLACE . TURNS OUT THIS WAS NEVER A PROBLEM .  

THE ALUMINUM ROLLERS WORK FINE AND DON'T MAR ANYTHING 
AS IT GETS BENT . 

I MADE SOME STAINLESS BANJO TONE RINGS FROM TUBING THAT 
TURNED OUT PRETTY NICE . THEY LOOKED MANDREL BENT . 

I DO GIVE THE ROLLERS & POSTS  A SPOT OF GREASE EACH TIME I USE THE TOOL . 
LIKE I SAID , IT IS FROM A FEW YEARS AGO . YOU CAN SEE SOME OF THE WEAR ON THE FRONT JAW .


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Mar 3, 2016)

That is dang clever!


----------



## george wilson (Mar 9, 2016)

Great idea! I wish I'd had it 50 years ago when I was making some banjos as well as guitars!


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 9, 2016)

Great idea! I wish I'd had it 50 years ago when I was making some banjos as well as guitars! 

I HAVE NEVER MADE A GUITAR BUT I AM A LUTHIER . 
I HAVE MADE MOSTLY MANDOLINS .  

NOT THAT I HAVE MADE A CAREER OUT OF IT , BUT TO ME THE BEST PART OF 
BUILDING AN INSTRUMENT IS WHERE THE LUTHIER & TOOLMAKING SKILLS INTERSECT . 

HERE IS ONE OF MY "TONE DEAF" SOLID BODY MANDOLINS . 
THE TUNE-A-MATIC BRIDGE , STOP TAILPIECE AND NUT WERE ALL MADE ON A BRIDGEPORT 
FROM STAINLESS STEEL & POLISHED TO LOOK PLATED .


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 9, 2016)

Real pretty work there. Mike


----------



## fretsman (Mar 9, 2016)

Great ring roller, thanks for the idea!!

Also, great mandolin, any chance you have a soundbyte of it? I'd love to hear it......she looks well built!!


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 9, 2016)

Great ring roller, thanks for the idea!!

Also, great mandolin, any chance you have a soundbyte of it? I'd love to hear it......she looks well built!!

THE TOP IS BOOK MATCHED CANADIAN BROADLEAF MAPLE & THE BODY IS MADE FROM A SOLID PIECE
OF HONDOURAS MAHOGANY . IT IS CHAMBERED BUT IS STILL QUITE HEAVY .

THE PICKUPS ARE JOE BARDEN TWO TONE & SOUND FANTASTIC ( SHOULD FOR THE PRICE ! )
I CUT MY OWN INLAYS & GRAFTED THE GRAINED THE IVROID BUTTONS ONTO SHALLER MINI TUNERS .
( 12 STRING GUITAR TUNERS , NOT SOLD IN SETS OF 8 )

HERE IS ANOTHER ONE WITH BLACK TRIM , CHROME TUNER BUTTONS AND
A JACOB LOLLAR "CHARLIE CHRISTIAN" SMOOTH JAZZ PICKUP IN THE NECK POSITION .
IT HAS THE SAME TOP WOOD BUT WITH ANGLED FIGURING . 
THE BODY IS A DARKER AFRICAN MAHOGANY .


----------



## fretsman (Mar 16, 2016)

absolutely beautiful! I do admit, I like the cream binding and rings combo more......but the grain is gorgeous!


----------



## george wilson (Mar 24, 2016)

Why the unusual stringing on the first mandolin?


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 24, 2016)

Why the unusual stringing on the first mandolin? 

I HAVE DONE THE CROSSED STRINGING ON MY MANDOLINS & 12 STRING GUITAR 
FOR MANY YEARS . WITH THE PAIRED STRINGS , THERE IS A METHOD TO THIS MADNESS 

THE SECOND MANDOLIN BELONGS TO MY SON WHO STRINGS HIS CONVENTIONALLY .


----------

